# Port Forwarding Problem (internal server invalid)



## Wolla

Hi all, i'm back..

i have recently been directed to www.portforward.com as i have been having connectrion speed issues with various online games, and programmes.

i have set up a Static IP address, and still have a connection. i am using an Invatel Livebox. 

i am currently at the bit of this following page: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Inventel/Livebox/Age_of_Empires_III.htm

where it tells me to put in the internal & external ports, however when i do i get an error message specifically saying the following:

"internal server address is invalid"

could someone please enlighten me on either how to solve this problem, or even just explain what the "internal server address" is, or what it does..

i have looked online for an answer, but everything seems to talk about an error 500, and looks nothing like the issue i have.

many thanks in advance

Wolla


----------



## apj101

the instructions look incomplete

After you have entered the port that you wish to forward, you then need to specify WHERE you want them to be forwarded too (aka the server IP address). In this case the server IP address is the same at the machine you are going to play the game on. 
you can find out what the internal IP address of you gaming PC is by typing ipconfig in a comand prompt window
type in the gaming machines internal IP into the Server IP Address box just below the boxed where you entered the port. Then click submit


----------



## Wolla

hahaha,, 

the simplest things get me frustrated.. lol

thankyou sooo much.. that seemed to to the trick. or it at least accepted it..

much appreciated..


----------



## apj101

no bother 

let us know how it works


----------



## Wolla

yeah, tnx, it seems to be working pretty well, i tried out BF2, and guildwars, and they both have lost at least 100 on the ping scale, so i'm happy.

just need to find a way to prevent my housemate from screwing up the bandwidth using bitlord. i need to restrict his port useage, and bandwidth allowance.. not quite sure how to yet tho.. lol

cheers again


----------

